# Very dirty Carboys



## jhawk (Oct 14, 2015)

I picked up 5 6gal carboys off of Craigslist. I talked lady down to $60 for all 5 she originally wanted $100. The carboys are pretty dirty inside. Looks like they were emptied and lightly rinsed if that. One carboy had newspaper stuck to the body with a date of 1992. I just want to make sure these are cleaned properly. Any sugestions out there. I thought about pre rinse then soak with B Brite for a few days to loosen up the whatever that is in there. Then rinse and run a power drill carboy cleaner. Then sanitize with sulfate solutions. Any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## CGish (Oct 14, 2015)

Oxiclean and warm water (NOT hot water!). Let it sit a day or so, then siphon the oxiclean out and rinse. I would be surprised if you need a scrub brush, but I would use one just to be thorough.

Good Luck,
Cody


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 14, 2015)

I agree with Oxiclean soak. PBW (Powdered Brewery Wash) is another nice soaking cleaner.


----------



## jhawk (Oct 14, 2015)

Isnt B-Brite same as Oxiclean


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 14, 2015)

I agree with Oxiclean - the green container - without bleach and perfume
Then using the carboy cleaner to make sure that the entire carboy is cleaned from the inside.

It works 100% better than a brush !!


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 14, 2015)

jhawk said:


> Isnt B-Brite same as Oxiclean



My goodness! In trying to answer your question, look what I came across from Daniel Pambianchi: http://www.techniquesinhomewinemaking.com/attachments/File/The%20Definitive%20Guide%20to%20Washing%20and%20Sanitizing%20Winemaking%20Equipment.pdf

I had never seen this before. It looks like an invaluable reference for cleaning.

Anyway, Mr. Pambianchi says that:
Oxyclean contains: sodium carbonate, sodium percarbonate, and sodium metasilicate

B-brite contains: sodium carbonate and sodium percarbonate

PBW contains: sodium percarbonate and sodium metasilicate


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 14, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> My goodness! In trying to answer your question, look what I came across from Daniel Pambianchi: http://www.techniquesinhomewinemaking.com/attachments/File/The%20Definitive%20Guide%20to%20Washing%20and%20Sanitizing%20Winemaking%20Equipment.pdf
> 
> I had never seen this before. It looks like an invaluable reference for cleaning.
> 
> ...






It does appear that OXICLEAN is the best price - from my research -


----------



## CGish (Oct 14, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> My goodness! In trying to answer your question, look what I came across from Daniel Pambianchi: http://www.techniquesinhomewinemaking.com/attachments/File/The%20Definitive%20Guide%20to%20Washing%20and%20Sanitizing%20Winemaking%20Equipment.pdf
> 
> I had never seen this before. It looks like an invaluable reference for cleaning.



Good find Paul! Thanks for sharing. Often we use what works or what we were taught without ever seriously considering other options.

I use Oxiclean for all my heavy cleaning, except for the brewery after a brew day. I use PBW for that. Used properly, all of them will work, I just find that Oxiclean is the cheapest for most things. However, I don't want residue in my brew kettle, so I use PBW there.

Cody


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 15, 2015)

Triple action. Gotta be better!


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 15, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Triple action. Gotta be better!



Mike, you're the chemist: what is the difference between sodium carbonate and sodium percarbonate?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 15, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Mike, you're the chemist: what is the difference between sodium carbonate and sodium percarbonate?


 
Hydrogen Peroxide. 

I am not a chemist but it would seem to me that they should work in much the same way. Sodium Percarbonate is Sodium Carbonate combined with Hydrogen Peroxide. In water, the H2O2 would break down to H2O and O2 as a gas, leaving a Sodium Carbonate solution.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 15, 2015)

PBW is incredible stuff.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 15, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> My goodness! In trying to answer your question, look what I came across from Daniel Pambianchi: http://www.techniquesinhomewinemaking.com/attachments/File/The%20Definitive%20Guide%20to%20Washing%20and%20Sanitizing%20Winemaking%20Equipment.pdf



Wow, what a lot of detail. I haven't read it yet, but upon scanning, noticed this: 

_"Never carry glass carboys by their necks and be aware that even lifting a full glass carboy off a counter by placing your hands around its base can cause it to crack wide open."_

In other words: don't ever touch your carboy; don't even look at it!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 15, 2015)

I use oxy clean and hot water with a good brushing.


----------



## Jericurl (Oct 15, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> In other words: don't ever touch your carboy; don't even look at it!



I have one glass carboy left, all the rest are plastic.
And yes, if I look at them they break.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow, if all that is true I have been skating on thin ice. I move empty and full carboys all the time. I regularly pick up the empties by the neck and I move full ones by placing my right hand under the carboy and my left on the neck.

Has anyone ever had a carboy crack or break while merely handling it (not dropping, banging against something, etc.)?

EDIT: Looks like almost nothing is recommended for cleaning carboys. I did find this on Amazon. Anyone ever use it? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CRDXI16?keywords=Natural%202X%20Concentrated&qid=1444914687&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

EDIT: Yes, I am a sucker. I ordered a bottle!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 15, 2015)

The sodium percarbonate is like a "designer drug" version of sodium carbonate. It has 3 peroxide molecules attached as well


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 15, 2015)

That is what makes it a "better cleaner". That breakdown reaction assist in cleaning things.



Rocky said:


> In water, the H2O2 would break down to H2O and O2 as a gas, leaving a Sodium Carbonate solution.


----------



## jhawk (Oct 15, 2015)

What a great article that was. That is going to be saved in the archives. I should of taken a before and after pic but i already rinsed them out and are soaking now.


----------



## Bartman (Oct 15, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow, what a lot of detail. I haven't read it yet, but upon scanning, noticed this:
> 
> _"Never carry glass carboys by their necks and be aware that even lifting a full glass carboy off a counter by placing your hands around its base can cause it to crack wide open."_
> 
> In other words: don't ever touch your carboy; don't even look at it!


I read through the article, and I gotta say, his "Sidebar" about the risks of handling glass carboys sounds very 'CYA'. I suspect his lawyer told him to add that precautionary statement to avoid liability for someone misusing his advice and then blaming him for not being clear enough. I have tried (and failed) to imagine a means of handling a carboy that does not involve picking it up by the neck or lifting the base. Other than bear-hugging the middle which would be very impractical for almost anyone, all I can picture is storing it on a palette and using a forklift to raise and move the entire palette - also not very practical for the home winemaker. 0_o


----------



## Rocky (Oct 15, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> That is what makes it a "better cleaner". That breakdown reaction assist in cleaning things.


 
Thanks, Mike. I said I was not a chemist. All I remember from Chemistry class is "Florence has a round bottom!"


----------

